# Corrupt Database



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Ok gang, I got in touch with the hosting service and things looked ok on their end then they told me that the database looked corrupt. SOOOO I run a restore from yesterday afternoons backup. All appears to be working now...

Vern


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

vern38 said:


> Ok gang, I got in touch with the hosting service and things looked ok on their end then they told me that the database looked corrupt. SOOOO I run a restore from yesterday afternoons backup. All appears to be working now...
> 
> Vern
> 
> ...


So thats where all my posts from last night went


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Vern

Thanks for the update. I got the message - error was too many users at one time??

Thor


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

During the downtime I was able to get to the site through a PM link. It was just me online! I started responding to several posts that had no replies yet. Then when Vern restored from a prior backup, all gone! No worries. I just thought it was cool to have "hacked" my way into the site (by bypassing the homepage).

Randy


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I hope the hosting folks didn't hire any of those fired KEystoned guys!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> During the downtime I was able to get to the site through a PM link. It was just me online! I started responding to several posts that had no replies yet. Then when Vern restored from a prior backup, all gone! No worries. I just thought it was cool to have "hacked" my way into the site (by bypassing the homepage).
> 
> Randy
> [snapback]34551[/snapback]​


During the downtime I actually left my office and went to talk to my family. Strange...these people actually live in my house, not just my camper.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

My DW busted me all day, asking if I was going to survive. Made her day.


----------

